# DIY(ish) 90cm Tank & 36" TEK Light Stand



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi all,

This is my poor man's 90cm stand; all parts acquired wandering around the hardware store and cost less than $100 total:

5 Tier Heavy-Duty Steel Shelving unit - 








I used the bottom half with 3 shelves. Each shelf is supposed to support up to 1,000 lbs.

Misc. black pipe, pipe fittings, bolts & clip -


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Very creative, that is a great "Modern" look and very effective.
Good job!

When you go to do tank maintenance, you could undo the top clasp and put the bottom clasp, attached to the light up right on the eye hook, so that both the eye hook and light bracket are in the same clasp, that will get your light a bit higher when trimming and removing and filling up water.


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

goalcreas said:


> Very creative, that is a great "Modern" look and very effective.
> Good job!
> 
> When you go to do tank maintenance, you could undo the top clasp and put the bottom clasp, attached to the light up right on the eye hook, so that both the eye hook and light bracket are in the same clasp, that will get your light a bit higher when trimming and removing and filling up water.


Thanks for the comments!

I definitely enjoy the juxtaposition of the industrial steel shelving and the cube of soil and plants. I can't wait till the foreground/mid-ground fills in more to make the effect more poignant.

I'll start working on the 20 gallon on the first shelf once the 90P has matured. Though it is nice being able to just toss the larger tanks trimmings down there for a few days 

As far as maintenance goes, there's enough clearance (7-8 inches) to get down and dirty without having to move the fixture. If I did have to take it down, to change bulbs or summat, the clips make an easy job of it.


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

Wow, looks really gooood! I want a system like that for my tank, but TEK is a little too much on my budget right now!


----------

